# Faircut lathe



## bugboy1641 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've got the chance to pick up what I think is a Faircut Senior lathe quite cheaply, made some time between 30's and 50's. It was being used on and off by an old boy in an engineering company but he passed away a few months ago and so it has lain dormant in a corner until a chance discussion with the boss lead me to it.

There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of info on the web so I was wondering if anyone out there had one and could help me on what to look out for. Think all it needs is a capacitor for the motor and a really good clean, bearings feel good in the headstock and no play in leadscrew and carriage. I think it was well looked after but it is pretty old.....

Thanks for your time, 

Dan

One step closer to my dreams and aspirations!


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 15, 2011)

This is most likely your best resource for info:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/faircut/

http://www.lathes.co.uk/faircut/page2.html

A picture of one half way down the page:
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=32235&page=6

Andrew


----------



## bugboy1641 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks,

Managed to get a better a look round it a few days later. Its actually a Myford M-type lathe so I think not as popular as a 7. Condition looks reasonable for its age but won't know exactly what state until I get it home next week.

Anyone know a good source of info? maybe a manual?

Dan


----------



## sportandmiah (Mar 20, 2011)

See the above lathes.co.uk link for info on any type of lathe.


----------



## Allthumbz (Mar 20, 2011)

ML1, 2, 3, 4, shown at:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/myford/page12.html

ML10 is here:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/myford/page4.html

Good luck.

Nelson
Part of the team at www.***************.com


----------

